# Favorite 2012 Bow?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Target: VE+ Hunting: Vector Turbo, Elite Pure

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ve+... Other than that I haven't found any that I really liked


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Supra me is gonna be my new bow but theres lots of nice new ones out just depends what your looking for. If in got a hunting rig it would be between carbon matrix rkt and vector turbo or the prime centroid and the maitland bows look nice but ive neer seen one in person or shot one so Im not sure if i would like them.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I really like the new Brute X, shot it a few weeks ago but still cant decide....


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Hoyt vt


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

New Breed Eclipse.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hoyt Vector Turbo!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I also like the look of the Vector Turbo, never got around to shooting it tho.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

I am still shooting them. Have shot the most of the new PSEs, Mathews, Hoyts, Elites and New breeds. Really didnt care for the Heli-m. It was very nice but I like a harder back wall. There are still a couple bows I need to shoot before I make a purchase but I am leaning to the Elite Answer at the moment. Wish I could shoot the Answer and the Elclipse side by side. Or the Eclipse and the Pure.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

My '09 Sentinel

I usually only get a chance to shoot a couple of the new bows as I'm not going to buy one anyways, so whats the points? I will shoot a couple on occasion if the shop has them set up and I have free time, but I don't make them set one up for me.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha i went to Minot ND for a couple days and spent 2 outta the 3 days in Scheels hahaha i shot a couple new bows that were already set up just for fun! I shot 3 2012 bows 1)Mathews heli-m 2) Bowtech Insanity 3) 2012 PSE Omen Pro (demo model) and the fastest was no doubt PSE, then the bowtech, then the mathews. But smoothest and quietest was the the mathews, then bowtech then PSE


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

honestly to me none of them have given me any interest, if I had to buy one I'd get the Heli-m since its a Mathews and would make a nice elk hunting bow for the sake of it being light weight, and nice for spot and stalk hunting although I wish it was Monster fast.
to me if that bow was in the high 340's IBO or in the low 350's IBO then I'd want to have it.
a bow that's light weight, super fast, and still pretty forgiving to where it can shoot pretty accurate in the right hands is to me an ultimate hunting bow.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I realy liked the look of the new vectors but not realy what i wanted for 3-D. The heli-m is a real nice bow but im not a mathews shooter and like other companies more,I shot the insanity cpxl and ordered one in that day im still waiting on it but i guess its all worth it. I just hope to god that they fixed the paint problem on the limbs . The pse's are all the same as last year models but just look alittle different, i dont know how different or better they shot than last years but if your looking for one and dont want to pay the full price lok for a last years model.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If the helim drew and felt like the z line but with a harder back wall it would be pretty nice.. As it sits now it's over rated. The new rkt cams on Hoyt are nice but too high of letoff from factory. The pse grip doesn't like me too much but the '12 pse's I've tried are nice. The bowtechs I haven't had a chance to shoot yet... And the rest I'm not gonna dabble with


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

pse brute x really good shootin bow


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

Hoyt Carbon Element, Carbon Matrix and the Vector Turbo for me... loved them so much I only kept my one BowTech and got rid of all my Mathews. The Helim was no equal to the Carbon Element in terms of smooth and speed, but keep in mind I was shooting 80 lbs at 27" vs shooting the Mathews Helim at 70 lbs.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

My PSE supra with L6 cams.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Dont know yet, shot a Supra Me it was awsome. shot a Freak it was awsome but my dl need to grow a inch, waiting for the Dominator 3d to get to the shop...then start saving money, and try a few others yet..so hard to say My XLR shoots awsome but i would like a bit more speed..not that it being slow had hurt me in 3d really yet. not really sure i need a new bow..but new stuff is cool!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Dont know yet, shot a Supra Me it was awsome. shot a Freak it was awsome but my dl need to grow a inch, waiting for the Dominator 3d to get to the shop...then start saving money, and try a few others yet..so hard to say My XLR shoots awsome but i would like a bit more speed..not that it being slow had hurt me in 3d really yet. not really sure i need a new bow..but new stuff is cool!


Yeah the dominator 3d looks nice its a bit short though I hope my supra is a nice as everyone says they are.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

See i found the heil-m to be smoother, faster, quieter and lighter then the z7. And also tonight at my local club i shot a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element RKT and found it to be as nice as the heli-m. But liked the price on the heli-m better


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if all me cams are like the ones i shot.. they draw nice, but way diff.. diff enough i couldn't shoot them. starts off, ramps up, then its a slow down slope to the valley.. atleast on teh ones ive shot


----------



## J.Baxter (Feb 19, 2012)

bowtech insanity cpxl


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Pse dream season evo, wanting to try the omen pro, carbon element rkt and a vector plus the insanity and see the bows for myself. Love my evo and the new ones but want to try others too for fun.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

The omen pro is to harsh you have to work to shoot good. I mean if you absolutly want he speed i mean it is good ,i would possibly use it for hunting but not for 3-D


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Its all in the sig...:RockOn:


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

winchester lightning


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mathews Z7 magnum. Smooth as the Heli-M but better shooting and dead in hand. And as fast as the Vector Turbo. Win-win for me. Mine will be here this weekend!


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

heli-m


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't get the harder back wall thing with the helim, I mean it has a draw stop that hits the limb, how in the hell are you gonna get a harder back wall than that. I honestly wonder sometimes if half the guys that say they've shot something really have.


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the element RKT and the matthews helim


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

keegan said:


> I don't get the harder back wall thing with the helim, I mean it has a draw stop that hits the limb, how in the hell are you gonna get a harder back wall than that. I honestly wonder sometimes if half the guys that say they've shot something really have.


I have shot it, and no, the wall isn't that hard. It's not really squishy or anything, but it doesn't feel as firm as most, myself included, would like. And right now I couldn't tell you how to make it harder because I'm not an engineer (yet, anyway). But they have made plenty of other bows with solid walls, this should be too. I know they can do it.


----------



## FLORIDA GATOR (Mar 10, 2012)

Hoyt carbon element rkt


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

My 2012 Carbon Element hands down this year for everything BIG! > https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101590261404200714603/albums/5694141735562645489 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101590261404200714603/albums/5712908886849724433


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

my ross crave drt


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Steadfast1 said:


> Mathews Z7 magnum. Smooth as the Heli-M but better shooting and dead in hand. And as fast as the Vector Turbo. Win-win for me. Mine will be here this weekend!


AGREED Brother i love mine!!! watch out thunder chickens


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Athens Recluse is right on top!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Mathews MR8


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Pse Dream Season Evo, scratch the rkt element, insanity.


----------



## 5jjt (Sep 19, 2010)

z7 magnum


----------



## fulldraw340 (Oct 25, 2011)

Target = Alpha Elite/Contender Elite. Hunting = MR6/Vector Turbo.


----------



## jberlingeri (Mar 3, 2012)

carbon element rkt


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

insanity cpx in the anorock inferno is top of my list!


----------



## flexguard (Mar 24, 2012)

My favorite 2012 bow is the insanity cpxl,mainly cause im a bowtech guy,i havnt shot one yet but i want to i think if i get a new bow im guna get a destroyer 340 though.


----------

